# well ladies i am offcially out of the game



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know your all disappointed. got married this last weekend.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I cry at funerals...sorry to hear about your loss..... 

:wink: :beer:

Congrats!


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

Umm..Isn't the ring on the wrong hand? :lol:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

thats what i was just gona say...wrong hand.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Some computers reverse the image. Maybe that happened? :huh:

Congrats!

And that reminds me, I took mine off while making barley soup last night, better go get that before it falls down the kitchen sink!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Another one bites the dust!

Congrats though :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

norm
Say it is not so...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

richard simmon's is ****** now :bart:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Congratulations........

And as I told my brother in law who waited till he was 40 to get married

"There is no reason for you to not be punished as the rest of us".

Just kidding.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

zogman said:


> "There is no reason for you to not be punished as the rest of us".


And same to all the previous posting men who made similar comments :wink:

I can live with the few quirks I don't particularly care for in my husband. He's whipped in every important aspect to me. I caught him young, at 15, and he was trainable (/had no spine). So he's whipped for life, and there isn't a single thing he can do about it! :laugh:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness.....I'm devasted Normy!! :wink:

Congrats....enjoy your time in captivity Norm! :lol: :lol:

NN.....for a female often stating how proud she is of her man, much of the comments you make in regards to him seem awefully disrespectful. :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats - take her fishing.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

DodgeLynn said:


> NN.....for a female often stating how proud she is of her man, much of the comments you make in regards to him seem awefully disrespectful. :-?


Comments I make in regard to him awfully disrespectful? Like what?! He's whipped, big deal! I put up with some of his crap, just put a limit on things. If he saw that comment, he would laugh because he knows it's true!! I could come up with a better phrase than "whipped", lets see...."He loves me and cares for me enough to do everything he can to make me happy!" :iroll:


----------



## ducksgeeselabs (May 7, 2009)

> He loves me and cares for me enough to do everything he can to make me happy!"


big question is can he say the same about you?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

ducksgeeselabs said:


> > He loves me and cares for me enough to do everything he can to make me happy!"
> 
> 
> big question is can he say the same about you?


Most definitely!  I bend over backwards for him in every way possible. Just simple things like he could eat supper from the gedunk while on duty, but instead I make him a three course meal and hand deliver it to the flight line, just to have to go home to all the dishes and a toddler to take care of while pregnant. I do everything I can at all times for him, but that is one simple example. Even agreeing to his best friend and dog living here for two months. I just suck it up and take a deep breath! It might not what I want to do, but if it makes him happy and it's temporary-it can't hurt!


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> ducksgeeselabs said:
> 
> 
> > > He loves me and cares for me enough to do everything he can to make me happy!"
> ...


sounds like a lucky guy first thing my wife did to me when I got home from my deployment was slap me. My mom and dad welcome home we are proud of you then my wife (SLAP) 

Congrats Norm :beer: and good luck


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

utahhunter1 said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > ducksgeeselabs said:
> ...


Ouch! :-? Our homecoming was at about 2:00 AM, and Aaron was meeting our 7 month old for the first time ever. I didn't even get a hug or a kiss until we got home! haha He was a little preoccupied holding his "new" baby, but I don't blame him for that!


----------



## fesnthunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Well back to Norm, I am glad you are also married, no reason you should be any happier than the rest of us. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Congrats Norm!!!! Marriage is give and take, you give they take  Seriously congrats and good luck with everything.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> ducksgeeselabs said:
> 
> 
> > > He loves me and cares for me enough to do everything he can to make me happy!"
> ...


There are so many things a guy could do with this post but I'll leave it alone


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

my thoughts exactaly :toofunny:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> Nodak_Norsk said:
> 
> 
> > ducksgeeselabs said:
> ...


I realized that after typing it  :rollin:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Congrats - take her fishing.


push her in....and paddle fast!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats!-and follow the advice- take her fishing.I made the 'mistake' in 1966 and 43 years later she's still my best,most reliable,hunting/fishing partner. :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats :beer:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

So are you and your wife going on a honeymoon?


----------

